# AUDI 200 TIMING???



## popcornbutterpants (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello everyone.. I recently posted inquiring to turbo issues on an audi 200 I recently purchased... after some time driving it and a little asking around I've discovered that its not to uncommon for the timing to jump on these cars and I have a feeling this may be my problem.. and not the turbo... When I first start the car in the morning it runs very rough.. and some black smoke comes out of the exhaust... It has no power above 3000 rpms and very little below that .... 
Just wondering if anyone has any links to forums or websites that explain timing on this vehicle... will be getting a bentley manual soon when I can afford it... just looking for any info on timing these cars and if soo how hard is it... also does anyone know of any other common problems that may cause this car to run so rough..? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks, Nick


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

i imed you some info with a contact to get ahold of good luck.


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: AUDI 200 TIMING??? (popcornbutterpants)*

bad injectors are a strong possibility. I had similar problems on mine and a fresh new set of injectors fixed it all up.


----------

